# colonoscopy



## benny (May 5, 2003)

Hi, I was wondering whether anyone can tell me the difference between a Barium Enema and a colonoscopy. I have alredy had Barium Enema done as my doctor gave me a choice between having a B.E or colonscopy done. He said the b.e is safer as you could get a tear so I choose the barium enema. I am wondering whether I should get a colonoscopy done as both tests are different and could give different results. My doctor wanted to see whether their was a spasm in my bowel during the test as he said this can be a sign of IBS. The test came back fine. My doc didnt think there was any need for me to have (or didnt even mention) a colonoscopy done after the results came back as fine but I was wondering whether it could find something else or are they a similar test. Thanks Benny


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Well a barium you already know what is







a colonoscopy is a camera up your behind where they look for inflamation , tumours stuff like that , sometimes they take a biopsy aswell


----------



## benny (May 5, 2003)

Hi, thanks shadowz but what I am mainly asking is would I get a better idea of what is wrong or more information by having a colonoscopy. Should it be something I should consider.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

With a colonoscopy they could do a biopsy to check for microscopic colitis. If you've hit thirty and haven't had any bowel problems before I'd strongly recommend doing this. http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/digest/pub....htm#whatcauses "it (IBS) usually begins around age 20" (This info was taken from the above link.)If it starts in your thirties or later you really need to do a lot more testing because by the time one reaches thirty, one should have a good idea of just how one reacts to stress.


----------



## benny (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for that loulou. I have had ibs since I left high school so I probably dont need to have one. I will still talk to my doc next time I see him. Thanks again.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

It's not that bad. I had one this past monday and Im fine now. The Prep is a little nasty but not too bad. The test itself is a breeze since the drugs they give you make you loopy. The only thing is the gas you have that night is pretty loud







. They found no serious problems with this and now I can move on to controlling this thing for myself. Peace of mind. Think about it.


----------

